# Garry's Mod doesn't start up!



## Superrollo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

I got Garry's Mod for a long time now, like a year, and it has always been working perfectly. 

But today it gave me this error:

This game is currently unavaliable,
try again some minutes later.

I've been trying again for hours later but it still showed the same error. I've reinstalled the game like 5 times, I've removed this ClientRegistry.blob for like 100 times, and the only difference is that it doesn't show the error anymore: Now it shows nothing.

It just says: Preparing to launch Garry's mod........

Then I see the window for a second and then its gone and nothing happens after that...


Does anybody know what I must do? :4-dontkno

Please I'm begging you for an answer ray:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Superrollo, Welcome to TSF.

First try all the steps listed here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

If not, post back and tell us all your system specs.

Graphics card
CPU
PSU
Motherboard
RAM


----------



## Superrollo (Jul 1, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Hi Superrollo, Welcome to TSF.
> 
> First try all the steps listed here:
> 
> ...


I did all those steps, still same problem :sigh:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Could you then post your system specs according to this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html


----------



## Superrollo (Jul 1, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Could you then post your system specs according to this thread:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html



* Motherboard – MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-7255

* CPU – Intel (R) Core (TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.90 GHz 1799,4 MHz

* RAM – 2046 MB

* Video Card(s) – NVIDIA Geforce 1800 GT

* Hard Drive(s) – C: 278.1 GB , D: 20 GB, I: 37 GB, J: 37 GB

* Operating System - Windows Vista Service Pack 1


But all these things can't be the problem, because It worked for a year


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Superrollo.
Have you tired verifying the games' cache?
What other Source games do you have installed?

If you press CTRL+ALT+DEL and go to the Processes tab, can you see a hl2.exe process? If so, right click on it and select End Task. Then try running it again.


----------



## Superrollo (Jul 1, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> Hi Superrollo.
> Have you tired verifying the games' cache?
> What other Source games do you have installed?
> 
> If you press CTRL+ALT+DEL and go to the Processes tab, can you see a hl2.exe process? If so, right click on it and select End Task. Then try running it again.



I dit that verifying game cache and it still does not work, and it doesn't show hl2 in the process tab.
Source games i got:
Counter Strike: Source
Day of Defeat: Source
Garry's Mod 11
Halflife 2
Halflife 2 Deathmatch
Halflife 2 episode 1
Halflife 2 Episode 2
Team Fortress 2


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The recent Update for Garrys Mod has been broken on some systems. Many have found a quick fix by typing the following into the launch options. *-dxlevel 8*

The team is currently working on a new update that will be released shortly.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay. Make sure all background programs have been disabled (Anti Virus, Instant Messengers etc.).
Then, try running Steam as an Administrator (right click - > Select 'Run as Administrator').
Another fix you could attempt is to make sure all Steam files have not been set as 'Read Only'. To do so, find the folder where you have installed Steam, right click it and select 'Properties'. Check the box labeled 'Read Only' and click Apply. Then uncheck the same box and press Apply.

Edit: Beaten again...


----------



## Superrollo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your help, some how i got it working again, I just did what Aus Karlos said, and it worked


----------



## Superrollo (Jul 1, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Could you then post your system specs according to this thread:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html


Same game, different problem:

It works now, but it looks like crap, (pictures are attached)
It's like the ground is invisible at some points...

Thanks again if youll help


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

It looks like the sort of problem you get when your drivers are out of date.

Did you update your Nvidia drivers?

If not, you can update them here.

Also, just to clarify, what is your graphics card again?


----------

